# Kakariki and Budgies?!



## Tinakmaria (Mar 18, 2021)

Hello, I have a pet female Kakariki. She’s blue and is roughly a year old or so. I’ve been wanting to get another bird and put it in the same cage since it is big enough. Would it be possible to pair a female Kakariki with a male budgie without any babies resulting from it? Or would the budgie have to be female?


----------



## mr mark j leggett (Mar 14, 2021)

Tinakmaria said:


> Hello, I have a pet female Kakariki. She's blue and is roughly a year old or so. I've been wanting to get another bird and put it in the same cage since it is big enough. Would it be possible to pair a female Kakariki with a male budgie without any babies resulting from it? Or would the budgie have to be female?


hi they wont breed but dont put 2 males together they will fight to the death,2 females will be fine,


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

Aren’t they happier with a buddy of the same species?


----------



## mrs phas (Apr 6, 2014)

Kakariki are much better in an aviary 
Putting them in a cage, 
unless it's the size of a room
Is bordering on cruelty 
I certainly wouldn't put a budgie in the cage with it 
It's likely to be killed due to the Kaki's sheer frustration


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

I don’t think any bird should be in a cage tbh


----------



## mr mark j leggett (Mar 14, 2021)

some people keep a pair in a big parrot cadge and let them out to fly round the room, that is ok but every one has their own thoughts about this,


----------

